# Dogs!



## Seigi (17 Jul 2011)

Anyone ever hit a dog when cycling down a cycle path? I've just missed 2, that's more than usual, I normally just skim one every other day but it seems that owners can't keep their dogs under control for the most part and the owners look at me like it's my fault, I'm very respectful when going past people, I ring my bell about 30m away, and if they show no sign of moving I keep ringing (Just in case they didn't hear, I've had times when I've been behind the elderly and they don't hear until you're right next to them), but when it comes to keep their dogs under control they seem to fail at it. The other day there was 3 dogs with two owners and instead of shifting to one side the owners stood on either side of the path with their dogs expecting me to go through to middle...felt illogical...

So yeah, anyone ever hit a dog? Or another pet?


----------



## lulubel (17 Jul 2011)

I've been hit by one. Does that count?

Its owner let it out of the garden just as I was going past, uphill and slowly. (Admittedly, the garden had a high wall and she couldn't see I was there, so it wasn't deliberate - just irresponsible.) I heard the dog snarling and growling after me, so stopped abruptly and got my feet down. The dog went head first straight into my leg and its teeth snapped shut on air, so I think the collision saved me from a bitten leg.

I've nearly hit quite a few dogs, and this is just cycling on the roads. Even when the dog runs straight in front of your wheels, the owners still look at you like you were in the wrong.


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jul 2011)

Round here, people seem to be quite courteous regarding their dogs. I've only come across one that wasn't called to heel and he wasn't a problem at all ... well, apart from the fact that he wanted to follow me.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Jul 2011)

Never collided with a dog. I've come close to hitting a few owners, mind.
The issue is (I reckon) that dogs don't know what cyclists are, and they like to chase things.
If you say something to the dog, it recognises that it's one of the big things that runs the show and tells the dog what to do.
Until then, it's confused, but it's quite happy chasing this thing that's trying to get away.


----------



## zacklaws (17 Jul 2011)

I've had a few near misses, but last year, I had a Gypsies, Jack Russell come for me, I predicted it happening as, Gypsy Caravans = dogs, so I put a sprint in to get past fast, at first it made for my ankle, then decided to go for my front wheel, and as it got its head down low to bite my tyre, I went straight over its head and rolled it over and left it squealing and whining limping back to the caravan.

At that point, I heard the owner shouting out, "what the f***s going on out there" and looked behind to see them run out of the caravan, so I put an even faster spurt of pace on to get away.

A while later I found the same caravan down a different country lane, but thankfully it was tethered.

Dogs on extending leads are my pet hate, dog on one side of the road and owner on the other, when you approach, the owner moves to the side of the road where the dog is, but the dog crosses over as well to the other side, then you spot the lead, one day I will scoop up a dog on its extending lead.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jul 2011)

Had my leg bit by a terrior once. Owner blamed me as I was on a bike and the dog didn't like them. Met same dog next day. Dog tried to bite me again and I kicked it away. (I hate harming any creature but I value my blood). The owner went balistib. I offered her my phone so she could report incident. She put dog on lead and walked off. Every time she sees me she rushes to put dog on lead and gives me killer looks but no more dog attacks.


----------



## Norm (17 Jul 2011)

Seigi said:


> ... and the owners look at me like it's my fault


Maybe it was. 

Dogs and kids cannot be tightly controlled, expect them to dive under your wheel and ride accordingly.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jul 2011)

Norm said:


> Maybe it was.
> 
> Dogs and kids cannot be tightly controlled, expect them to dive under your wheel and ride accordingly.


Dogs should be under control at all times in public places. That either means a lead or a dog that responds instantly to commands. Children are another matter. Don't think you are allowed to put a collar and lead on them


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Dogs should be under control at all times in public places. That either means a lead or a dog that responds instantly to commands. Children are another matter. Don't think you are allowed to put a collar and lead on them : D



We've done this one before. It doesn't mean instantly and if it's a shared use path and the owner is in the process of bringing the dog under control, well then you just have to wait. And the joke about children is thin. I get the impression you don't really understand things outside your world view and it's becoming tiresome.


----------



## edindave (17 Jul 2011)

Lots of dogs on the paths round these parts. Never have any probs with them though.
You get to recognise the regulars after a while and predict their behaviour.

I see the same dithery old labrador nearly every day. It flops rather than walks and is prone to make sudden turns/stop in your path, so I know to slow down and anticipate what it might do.
I reckon it must be a good age age. One of these days I expect it won't be there... which is kind of sad to think about.

Cyclists just have to be considerate for pets, children and other folk on the shared paths.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Jul 2011)

*Shared *path. The clue's in the name


----------



## kedab (17 Jul 2011)

TheDoctor said:


> *Shared *path. The clue's in the name



i don't encounter this particular issue as i don't seem to come across many living animals while cycling on 'the road'


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jul 2011)

Crackle said:


> We've done this one before. It doesn't mean instantly and if it's a shared use path and the owner is in the process of bringing the dog under control, well then you just have to wait. And the joke about children is thin. I get the impression you don't really understand things outside your world view and it's becoming tiresome.


Crackle. I have been involved with animal rescue for over 20years. If a dog is know to to behave badly towards other entities the owner has the responcibility to ensure to dog is controled. If a dog who hates bikes is being walked on a shared ped & cycle way the dog must be on a lead. 
Of course I always slow down for dogs and usualy stop and pet them and 99% of owners will control their dogs when they see a bike coming. What I dislike as was the case in my post are owners who feel dogs have absolute right to do what they want. As it happened I was stopped when I was bitten the 1st time so rode past dog the second time. What did I do wrong?


----------



## Spinney (17 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Dogs should be under control at all times in public places. That either means a lead or a dog that responds instantly to commands. Children are another matter. Don't think you are allowed to put a collar and lead on them



Not far off, though...


----------



## Newcyclist (17 Jul 2011)

ive woke up next t a few


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jul 2011)

Spinney said:


> Not far off, though...


Vaugely remember my sister beinh in an early version of one of those.


----------



## xxmimixx (17 Jul 2011)

Norm said:


> Maybe it was.
> 
> Dogs and kids cannot be tightly controlled, expect them to dive under your wheel and ride accordingly.




Im afraid I disagree and Im sure if you research this you will find that dogs owners have a responsibility to keep control over their dogs. That doesn't necessarily means to keep them on a lead (if they are trained obedience for example), however it is not 'normal' neither acceptable that a dog should chase a cyclist or any person for that matter, growls and shows signs of aggression toward anyone in a public place, or makes you fear it will attack you. If you do have an accident in a scenario like this the dog owner may be prosecuted and liable for damages. 
Obviously like in any other circumstance you need to take care and ride accordingly avoid the dog, (or any other animal) or object in your path.

Kids.... errr that is another matter altogether!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jul 2011)

xxmimixx said:


> Im afraid I disagree and Im sure if you research this you will find that dogs owners have a responsibility to keep control over their dogs. That doesn't necessarily means to keep them on a lead (if they are trained obedience for example), however it is not 'normal' neither acceptable that a dog should chase a cyclist or any person for that matter, growls and shows signs of aggression toward anyone in a public place, or makes you fear it will attack you. If you do have an accident in a scenario like this the dog owner may be prosecuted and liable for damages.
> Obviously like in any other circumstance you need to take care and ride accordingly avoid the dog, (or any other animal) or object in your path.


Watch out Crackle will have a dig at you now.


----------



## xxmimixx (17 Jul 2011)

is he a dog?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jul 2011)

xxmimixx said:


> is he a dog?


Good question, I don't know


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Jul 2011)

Newcyclist said:


> ive woke up next t a few



Children or canines?


----------



## xxmimixx (17 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Good question, I don't know



Ok Im bait!


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Jul 2011)

The control thing is interesting. 

There is a section of cycle path in Portsmouth where there were accidents between dogs and cyclists/pedestrians.

The decision was that it was a failure to control the dogs, and the whole area is now "dogs on leads" only, and this has been enforced.


----------



## abo (17 Jul 2011)

Seigi said:


> Anyone ever hit a dog when cycling down a cycle path? I've just missed 2, that's more than usual, I normally just skim one every other day but it seems that owners can't keep their dogs under control for the most part and the owners look at me like it's my fault, I'm very respectful when going past people, I ring my bell about 30m away, and if they show no sign of moving I keep ringing (Just in case they didn't hear, I've had times when I've been behind the elderly and they don't hear until you're right next to them), but when it comes to keep their dogs under control they seem to fail at it. The other day there was 3 dogs with two owners and instead of shifting to one side the owners stood on either side of the path with their dogs expecting me to go through to middle...felt illogical...
> 
> So yeah, anyone ever hit a dog? Or another pet?



Try bunnyhopping them 

Only ever hit a dog while passenger in a Transit van. It came running out of a pub and across the road, it was like a wheel seeking missile, my mate tried to avoid it but it seemed determined to go under the van. It was a large dog too, not pleasent


----------



## Bman (17 Jul 2011)

I've never hit a dog. I've always riden carefully around them and been prepared to stop. 

That said, I've never had one actually try and attack me. Im not scared of dogs, maybe thats the reason.


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2011)

xxmimixx said:


> Im afraid I disagree and Im sure if you research this you will find that dogs owners have a responsibility to keep control over their dogs. That doesn't necessarily means to keep them on a lead (if they are trained obedience for example), however it is not 'normal' neither acceptable that a dog should chase a cyclist or any person for that matter, growls and shows signs of aggression toward anyone in a public place, or makes you fear it will attack you. If you do have an accident in a scenario like this the dog owner may be prosecuted and liable for damages.
> Obviously like in any other circumstance you need to take care and ride accordingly avoid the dog, (or any other animal) or object in your path.
> 
> Kids.... errr that is another matter altogether!




Where did anyone mention dogs acting aggresively or chasing people. That of course is a totally different scenario. A dog being under control is a dog that responds to commands, the instant bit or the tight control is what Norm was making the point about, you have to give a little leeway for people bringing their dog under control.


----------



## xxmimixx (17 Jul 2011)

Crackle said:


> Where did anyone mention dogs acting aggresively or chasing people. That of course is a totally different scenario. A dog being under control is a dog that responds to commands, the instant bit or the tight control is what Norm was making the point about, you have to give a little leeway for people bringing their dog under control.



Posters _have_ reported dog running straight in front of their wheels, or snarling and growling, even being bitten!. Hence my reply


----------



## Norm (17 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Dogs should be under control at all times in public places. That either means a lead or a dog that responds instantly to commands.





xxmimixx said:


> Im afraid I disagree and Im sure if you research this you will find that dogs owners have a responsibility to keep control over their dogs.


The word which you both missed is "tightly". 

A dog can be under control but still wander around. There is no legal or moral requirement for every dog owner to immobilise their dog because there is a cyclist nearby. Conversely, the cyclist has both a legal and moral responsibility not to run down dogs. 

And, xx, I think you could do with some research too. Although you can skip looking into the word "condescension", you seem to have that one nailed.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jul 2011)

Crackle said:


> Where did anyone mention dogs acting aggresively or chasing people. That of course is a totally different scenario. A dog being under control is a dog that responds to commands, the instant bit or the tight control is what Norm was making the point about, you have to give a little leeway for people bringing their dog under control.


For a dog to be under control it must respond instantly. That does not mean it has to travel at light speed to its owner. Being bitten by a dog would class as an act of aggression I feel.


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2011)

xxmimixx said:


> Posters _have_ reported dog running straight in front of their wheels, or snarling and growling. Hence my reply




I'm sure they have but if you're going to reply to someone, address what they say, not what others are saying elsewhere on the forum or in other posts, otherwise it looks like you don't really understand the post.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jul 2011)

xxmimixx said:


> Posters _have_ reported dog running straight in front of their wheels, or snarling and growling. Hence my reply


----------



## xxmimixx (17 Jul 2011)

Norm said:


> The word which you both missed is "tightly".
> 
> A dog can be under control but still wander around. There is no legal or moral requirement for every dog owner to immobilise their dog because there is a cyclist nearby. Conversely, the cyclist has both a legal and moral responsibility not to run down dogs.
> 
> And, xx, I think you could do with some research too. Although you can skip looking into the word "condescension", you seem to have that one nailed.



Yes a dog can wonder around freely, IF he does not do the things I mentioned in my earlier posts otherwise it would be construed as not being in control. I think we both agree tbh we are just phrasing it differently! 

And I didnt mean to sound condescending I suggested you researched for your benefit rather than take my word for it, no offense intended!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jul 2011)

Crackle said:


> I'm sure they have but if you're going to reply to someone, address what they say, not what others are saying elsewhere on the forum or in other posts, otherwise it looks like you don't really understand the post.


 Take some of that advice.


----------



## xxmimixx (17 Jul 2011)

Crackle said:


> I'm sure they have but if you're going to reply to someone, *address what they say, not what others are saying *elsewhere on the forum or in other posts, otherwise it looks like you don't really understand the post.



they who? others who??? 

Anyway I think the point of a Forum is to give opinions and not to prove or disprove who's right or wrong


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jul 2011)

xxmimixx said:


> they who? others who???
> 
> Anyway I think the point of a Forum is to give opinions and not to prove or disprove who's right or wrong


Amem to that


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2011)

xxmimixx said:


> Anyway I think the point of a Forum is to give opinions and not to prove or disprove who's right or wrong



Really. Might be one for a different thread but opinion without basis carries no weight, it's just noise. If I made a statement about what I thought should happen in a certain situation, I'm sure you'd expect that I could substantiate what I'd said otherwise you'd ignore it.


----------



## xxmimixx (17 Jul 2011)

Crackle said:


> Really. Might be one for a different thread but opinion without basis carries no weight, it's just noise. If I made a statement about what I thought should happen in a certain situation, I'm sure you'd expect that I could substantiate what I'd said otherwise you'd ignore it.



Facts need to carry 'weight' , not opinions which are subjective to each of our interpretations, beliefs etc. In my opinion I think I am fat. This does not need to carry 'weight' (sorry the pun) it's just my opinion and CAN be wrong! 

However, truth be told, if you notice my initial reply I quoted Norm and not yourself.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jul 2011)

xxmimixx said:


> Facts need to carry 'weight' , not opinions which are subjective to each of our interpretations, beliefs etc. In my opinion I think I am fat. This does not need to carry 'weight' (sorry the pun) it's just my opinion and CAN be wrong!
> 
> However, truth be told, if you notice my initial reply I quoted Norm and not yourself.


I get the impression I pee'd him off with my highly provokative post and he is now lashimg out at anyone who agrees with me.


----------



## al78 (17 Jul 2011)

edindave said:


> Cyclists People just have to be considerate for pets, children and other folk other people on the shared paths.



That's better.


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2011)

xxmimixx said:


> Facts need to carry 'weight' , not opinions which are subjective to each of our interpretations, beliefs etc. In my opinion I think I am fat. This does not need to carry 'weight' (sorry the pun) it's just my opinion and CAN be wrong!
> 
> However, truth be told, if you notice my initial reply I quoted Norm and not yourself.



Interpretation of facts normally, a subjective interpretation I agree. I also agree you can hold an opinion based on nothing and if you'd just posted what you did without quoting Norm I probably wouldn't have responded but you seemed, to me, to be responding to Norms post and I percieved you'd misinterpreted it and so responded in kind.


----------



## quassleberry (18 Jul 2011)

I have only encountered one aggressive dog whilst cycling who lunged off the footpath as I cycled by on the road. Apparently this dog (who lives in my road) hates anything & everything.
My Flatcoated retriever Teasel has only ever growled once at 1 person & that was a cyclist, it was 5.30am we were walking to the fields got to the end of the narrow pavement there was a male cyclist tucked into the hedge waiting for us to clear the pavement so he could cycle along it (the road is perfectly clear, safe & well lit). She was either being protective for me or telling him it's illegal to cycle on the pavement. If they are on the road she doesn't even acknowledge them. 

Whilst walking my 5 I will always put them on the lead when I spot runners, horse riders, other dog walkers etc not too many cyclists across the fields, a problem is when they sneak up behind you giving you no time to act. Mostly it's better just to let mine carry on snuffling in the hedgerows than call them in so drawing attention to people passing. 
They have all been running with me, know what bikes are & are most definitely called in when horses are around if only held by their collars because the horse has come along so fast there's been no time to clip leads on. It's only the afghanX who thinks they are big dogs she can trot alongside, no barks, growls or nipping just a haughty prance at the side, she is the one who spends most time on a lead even in the fields because of her independent nature.

What is a problem is a family with husky crosses who have a large scooter to which they attach the dogs to pull them around the fields, these dogs hate most other dogs & have had a go at most of the dogs so the feeling is mutual. the owner bombs around the field & by the time you've seen him and started to call the dogs in he's behind you - nightmare.


----------



## lulubel (18 Jul 2011)

Norm said:


> Maybe it was.
> 
> Dogs and kids cannot be tightly controlled, expect them to dive under your wheel and ride accordingly.



My fault? That the dog owner can't be bothered to put their dog on the lead when walking along a road? Where there are cars, buses, lorries, etc, as well as cyclists? They don't care enough about their dog to keep it safe, then blame me when it runs in front of me.

I'm not talking about shared paths here, although I'd argue that if your dog can't be trusted to stay close to your side, it should be on a lead at all times when out in public. I only ride on the roads, so any incidents I have with dogs are on the roads.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 Jul 2011)

lulubel said:


> My fault? That the dog owner can't be bothered to put their dog on the lead when walking along a road? Where there are cars, buses, lorries, etc, as well as cyclists? They don't care enough about their dog to keep it safe, then blame me when it runs in front of me.
> 
> I'm not talking about shared paths here, although I'd argue that if your dog can't be trusted to stay close to your side, it should be on a lead at all times when out in public. I only ride on the roads, so any incidents I have with dogs are on the roads.



There are people on this forum who feel that anything that isn't a car has a right to do anything anywhere! See the comment Crackle made to my reply.


----------



## lulubel (18 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> There are people on this forum who feel that anything that isn't a car has a right to do anything anywhere! See the comment Crackle made to my reply.



Unfortunately, Spain hasn't moved totally away from the idea that dogs should be allowed to roam. My OH saw a dog hit by a car a few weeks back, picked him up and sat with him at the side of the road. A West Highland White called Casper. By the time the owner got there, he was dead.


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> There are people on this forum who feel that anything that isn't a car has a right to do anything anywhere! See the comment Crackle made to my reply.



I'm really doing my best to ignore you now but you continue to make snide comments at me and misrepresent what I say. So, to be absolutetly clear. I'm not interested in anything you say and I will no longer pick you up on anything I disagree with, you are free to post without worry that I might reply to you. In return, perhaps you could extend me the same courtesy. If that's clear, there's absolutely no need to reply. If you continue to refer to me to other people, I'll view that as harassment and let the mods decide whether your comments are reasonable or unwarranted. Goodbye!


----------



## lulubel (18 Jul 2011)

Crackle said:


> Where did anyone mention dogs acting aggresively or chasing people.



I did, on the second post of this thread.

And it's good to see (from your last post addressed to Angelfishsolo) that you're planning to end the argument, since a quick read through the thread does make it look rather like you started it.


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2011)

lulubel said:


> I did, on the second post of this thread.
> 
> And it's good to see (from your last post addressed to Angelfishsolo) that you're planning to end the argument, since a quick read through the thread does make it look rather like you started it.




I'll agree, I played my part. It happens sometimes that something gets under your skin and you don't think straight anymore. I hope xxmimixx won't hold it against me and I'll bow out of this thread now and let it get back on track and if you find me in another dog/bike thread, feel free to administer a short sharp cuff.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 Jul 2011)

lulubel said:


> I did, on the second post of this thread.
> 
> And it's good to see (from your last post addressed to Angelfishsolo) that you're planning to end the argument, since a quick read through the thread does make it look rather like you started it.


----------



## doog (18 Jul 2011)

Its this sort of thread combined with alcohol that got me kicked off Bike radar a few years ago .

I had better not comment


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 Jul 2011)

lulubel said:


> Unfortunately, Spain hasn't moved totally away from the idea that dogs should be allowed to roam. My OH saw a dog hit by a car a few weeks back, picked him up and sat with him at the side of the road. A West Highland White called Casper. By the time the owner got there, he was dead.



It isn't just Spain. I see dogs wandering around the streets on a daily basis. We have one dog warden to cover something like 50 sq miles so he is a waste of time. 

I would and have done the same as your other half. In fact am old car of my Mums had its back seat socked in blood after we picked up a dog that was struck by another car. Took him to the vets but there was no chance  Still I would rather have done that than leave the poor thing to suffer.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 Jul 2011)

doog said:


> Its this sort of thread combined with alcohol that got me kicked off Bike radar a few years ago .
> 
> I had better not comment



The mind boggles


----------



## wiggydiggy (18 Jul 2011)

Seigi said:


> Anyone ever hit a dog when cycling down a cycle path? I've just missed 2, that's more than usual, I normally just skim one every other day but it seems that owners can't keep their dogs under control for the most part and the owners look at me like it's my fault, I'm very respectful when going past people, I ring my bell about 30m away, and if they show no sign of moving I keep ringing (Just in case they didn't hear, I've had times when I've been behind the elderly and they don't hear until you're right next to them), but when it comes to keep their dogs under control they seem to fail at it. The other day there was 3 dogs with two owners and instead of shifting to one side the owners stood on either side of the path with their dogs expecting me to go through to middle...felt illogical...
> 
> So yeah, anyone ever hit a dog? Or another pet?



On foot I was chased once, and took refuge in a bush/hedge, by an extremely large rottweiler that had escaped. Had to call the council dog handler (who was very quick) to come and subdue the animal and later sent the owner a stern letter about gates etc

On the bike no collisions as yet and (touch wood) no aggressive dogs either. I tend to regard all dogs as dumb as a lobotomized turkey and always presume what interests them is just in front of me at all times!

Yes some dog owners could be better at controlling their animals but I do meet a lot that hold their animal for me (and get thanks!), frankly people cause me more problems than mutley any day....


----------



## captain nemo1701 (18 Jul 2011)

Never hit one myself but had a near miss on the Bristol to Bath Railway Path last year when a large black retriever lumbered out of the bushes about 3m in front of me. Thank God for hydraulic disc brakes  . Daffy owner apologised but he was climbing up the embankment as a short-cut after letting dog off lead and the official entry ramp was only 50m away (lazy,lazy...).

One night on my commute home, I saw a male cyclist on the ground having been brought off by wandering pooch. I think he had a broken arm. While we were waiting with him for the paramedics, another guy walked by with a dog that suddenly started barking incessantly at everyone. I have even seen people throws balls/sticks etc for dogs on the Railway Path, Stupid really, I'll bet they wouldn't do it on a main road!. But it seems ok if cyclists are around....

I understand that one is legally responsible for one's animal and it's actions. To let a dog off a lead to wander aimlessly is a bit reckless. As I pointed out on another (closed) thread, peds, especially with dogs etc, should really watch where they are going on the Railway Path. It's silly to suggest that you can just wander about on cyclepaths aimlessly and such an attitude actually contributes to accidents. I don't ride my bike aimlessly for obvious safety reasons!. Funny thing is, once some peds/dog walkers get on something like the Railway Path, they subconsciously behave as if they are still on a pavement and thus tend not to look behind themselves. 

One thing worse than dogs out of control is what comes out of their rear-ends. Why do some people collect it in bags and then tie them to fences and tree branches (I kid not!) like some scatological christmas ornaments? . The Railway Path itself is relatively clean, but some of the access ramps are doggy-do minefields so that one has to employ turd evasive action plan alpha - one  (lots of wiggling and swerving).


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 Jul 2011)

captain nemo1701 said:


> One thing worse than dogs out of control is what comes out of their rear-ends. Why do some people collect it in bags and then tie them to fences and tree branches (I kid not!) like some scatological christmas ornaments? . The Railway Path itself is relatively clean, but some of the access ramps are doggy-do minefields so that one has to employ turd evasive action plan alpha - one  (lots of wiggling and swerving).



Oh yes the poo bag plants. I HATE people who do that.


----------



## abo (18 Jul 2011)

[quote name='captain nemo1701' timestamp='1310995971' post='175619]
One thing worse than dogs out of control is what comes out of their rear-ends. Why do some people collect it in bags and then tie them to fences and tree branches (I kid not!) like some scatological christmas ornaments? 
[/quote]

OMG that is disgusting! Never seen that around here, people either pick up and use the bins provided (good) or don't bother (not so good)

There is some woodland here which would be lovely to cycle around, but it seems to be solely populated by dog walkers. I went for a walk there once out of curiosity and it was diasgusting. There was dog shoot everywhere and whole place stank of piss


----------



## lulubel (18 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I would and have done the same as your other half. In fact am old car of my Mums had its back seat socked in blood after we picked up a dog that was struck by another car. Took him to the vets but there was no chance  Still I would rather have done that than leave the poor thing to suffer.



It was very sad. She was on her bike, so she called me to bring the car, but by the time I arrived there was nothing in his eyes, if you see what I mean. To be honest, I don't think anyone could have saved him even if a car had stopped right away and rushed him to the vet. The internal injuries were too bad.

We picked up an injured cat that people were just driving past a few months back as well. It was heartbreaking when the vet said the kindest thing to do was to put him to sleep.

We have managed to save one abandoned cat and find him a home, though, so it isn't all bad.


----------



## wiggydiggy (18 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Oh yes the poo bag plants. I HATE people who do that.



Have you ever seen one been left, I'd be tempted to untie it (ewww!) and launch at them


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 Jul 2011)

lulubel said:


> It was very sad. She was on her bike, so she called me to bring the car, but by the time I arrived there was nothing in his eyes, if you see what I mean. To be honest, I don't think anyone could have saved him even if a car had stopped right away and rushed him to the vet. The internal injuries were too bad.
> 
> We picked up an injured cat that people were just driving past a few months back as well. It was heartbreaking when the vet said the kindest thing to do was to put him to sleep.
> 
> We have managed to save one abandoned cat and find him a home, though, so it isn't all bad.



I know exactly what you mean about the eyes. I take my helmet hat off to you and you OH for the compassion you show


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 Jul 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> Have you ever seen one been left, I'd be tempted to untie it (ewww!) and launch at them



I usually shame them in a loud voice about their actions. Many people genuinely believe that the bags are collected by the council.


----------



## Orange (18 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I usually shame them in a loud voice about their actions. Many people genuinely believe that the bags are collected by the council.


There are some very weird people about.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (18 Jul 2011)

I've hit one on the road once - it was running off the lead and shot straight out in front of me

Never on a cycle path or similar though - when any animals are around I slow right down, whether they be dogs, cats, ducks or squirrels.


----------



## Matthames (18 Jul 2011)

I came pretty close to hitting one with a bike fully loaded with camping gear. Happened on the promenade in Bournemouth. Dog just shot around from behind me and did a sort of left hook manoeuvre forcing me to swerve into the wall. Front pannier unclipped and went straight into my front wheel ripping out a couple of spokes in the process. The two spokes were from the same side, this resulted in the wheel becoming out of true quite a bit. I didn't realise just how out of true it was till a few hundred meters up the promenade when the tyre started herniating. I released the front brakes and wheeled it to the nearest bike shop, where I was able to purchase some spokes and a new tyre. I then set about rebuilding the front wheel in the Swanage ferry car park.


----------



## Norm (18 Jul 2011)

lulubel said:


> My fault? That the dog owner can't be bothered to put their dog on the lead when walking along a road? Where there are cars, buses, lorries, etc, as well as cyclists? They don't care enough about their dog to keep it safe, then blame me when it runs in front of me.
> 
> I'm not talking about shared paths here, although I'd argue that if your dog can't be trusted to stay close to your side, it should be on a lead at all times when out in public. I only ride on the roads, so any incidents I have with dogs are on the roads.


Can I ask you to re-read my post, specifically looking at the post I was quoting before going off on a rant.


----------



## MarcA (18 Jul 2011)

I don't like cycling amongst dogs or horses (and sometimes people) so tend nowdays to avoid shared use paths unless I am cycling with my lad. Tend to have far fewer problems with cars. Never hit a dog though.


----------



## Mad at urage (19 Jul 2011)

Coincidentally, whilst cycling along the shared path on my route this morning I came across a group of the regular dog-walkers there. As usual I slowed to walking pace as I approached them. One of the dogs (which were all off the lead) wandered over to me as I passed ("Good Morning" - err, me and the owners, not the dog!) just too close to safely continue. I stopped, the owner apologised, the dog sniffed at my ankle and I cycled on. No need or excuse for hitting a dog in a shared path: They, like walkers, runners, kids etc are expected users and should be slowed for.

Just as I trundled off I realised one of the group had said something about "knock over" and "dog". I turned back and approached them again, asking if they had said I'd knocked a dog over! Apparently the remark was about the dog (scarcely larger than my booted foot) might knock me off the bike - so that's all right then (don't want any nasty rumours starting). Of course this was all an opportunity for them to ask where I'd come from, was going and how far I'd cycled this morning ... people generally like cyclists IME and politeness to them (and their dogs) on shared paths, pays off.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (19 Jul 2011)

Mad@urage said:


> Coincidentally, whilst cycling along the shared path on my route this morning I came across a group of the regular dog-walkers there. As usual I slowed to walking pace as I approached them. One of the dogs (which were all off the lead) wandered over to me as I passed ("Good Morning" - err, me and the owners, not the dog!) just too close to safely continue. I stopped, the owner apologised, the dog sniffed at my ankle and I cycled on. No need or excuse for hitting a dog in a shared path: They, like walkers, runners, kids etc are expected users and should be slowed for.
> 
> Just as I trundled off I realised one of the group had said something about "knock over" and "dog". I turned back and approached them again, asking if they had said I'd knocked a dog over! Apparently the remark was about the dog (scarcely larger than my booted foot) might knock me off the bike - so that's all right then (don't want any nasty rumours starting). Of course this was all an opportunity for them to ask where I'd come from, was going and how far I'd cycled this morning ... people generally like cyclists IME and politeness to them (and their dogs) on shared paths, pays off.



I spend so much time stopping and chatting to dog walkers that when I am in a rush I feel guilty for just slowing down and saying hello


----------



## Mad at urage (19 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I spend so much time stopping and chatting to dog walkers that when I am in a rush I feel guilty for just slowing down and saying hello


 Yeah, I really must get fit enough to ride up The Big Hill non-stop (it's coming along), so that I can miss out the canal path and go instead via the Second Big Hill  - that'll make me feel less guilty.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (19 Jul 2011)

Mad@urage said:


> Yeah, I really must get fit enough to ride up The Big Hill non-stop (it's coming along), so that I can miss out the canal path and go instead via the Second Big Hill  - that'll make me feel less guilty.



I am changing my routes a bit now I am doing some road riding so I see less dog walkers. Tomorrow I am off to Cardiff though and I may well take my usual route. Must remember to leave house an hour earlier than I need to


----------



## twobiker (16 Aug 2011)

Around where i live its all lanes and farms, at the moment i am off work for six weeks with a broken arm and gravel rash from shoulder to calf caused by a loose farm dog jumping out of the bushes and into the front wheel of my Sequoia,fist off Farmer wanted a fight, then said it was his road,and now says he does not own a a dog,its not the dogs its the owners who need educating.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (16 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Dogs should be under control at all times in public places. That either means a lead or a dog that responds instantly to commands.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (16 Aug 2011)

captain nemo1701 said:


> One thing worse than dogs out of control is what comes out of their rear-ends. Why do some people collect it in bags and then tie them to fences and tree branches (I kid not!) like some scatological christmas ornaments? .



Why? Because when their turd dispenser dropped it there was a witness, so they had to pretend that they were going to clean up after it. Once witness is out of sight...


----------



## apollo179 (17 Aug 2011)

However commendable owners that clean up after their dogs are there's something deeply unpleasant about the whole dog business collecting business . Re business - at least cats have the sense of shame to do it furtively.


----------



## Nordog (17 Aug 2011)

Matthames said:


> I came pretty close to hitting one with a bike fully loaded with camping gear. Happened on the promenade in Bournemouth. Dog just shot around from behind me and did a sort of left hook manoeuvre forcing me to swerve into the wall. Front pannier unclipped and went straight into my front wheel ripping out a couple of spokes in the process. The two spokes were from the same side, this resulted in the wheel becoming out of true quite a bit. I didn't realise just how out of true it was till a few hundred meters up the promenade when the tyre started herniating. I released the front brakes and wheeled it to the nearest bike shop, where I was able to purchase some spokes and a new tyre. I then set about rebuilding the front wheel in the Swanage ferry car park.



I had a hare do that trick to me as I rode my Claud along the B. road last week we cracking on at about twenty mph.

Now if I had hit him he would be in my belly later.


----------



## Lucheni (17 Aug 2011)

In my experience most people control their dogs well on the shared paths that I use. In fact, the two owners that caused me the most offence were a pair of cyclists with 2 German Sheperds. I couldn't overtake them because the dogs were roaming around their owners, one minute running ahead and the next falling back, and when I called out to let them know one of the dogs had stopped for a dump they looked back at me as though I were the one fouling on the pavement.



captain nemo1701 said:


> One thing worse than dogs out of control is what comes out of their rear-ends. Why do some people collect it in bags and then tie them to fences and tree branches (I kid not!) like some scatological christmas ornaments?



I see those bags of crap pretty often and it baffles me. Are these people really so lazy they can't walk a bit further and use a bin? It's disgusting and I'd love for these people to be caught and fined for both littering and failing to clean up after their dog. A friend and I went to check out a concrete bunker last summer, it dates back to World War 2 and was a control centre for a system of lights designed to make the town appear to be north of it's actual position. The floor is completely lined with bags of crap. People have actually detoured from the coast path to throw it down there.

The local council have been putting up loads of those red dog waste bins in the hopes more people will use them. One was placed quite close to my favourite picnic spot and some... Filthy, awful people have been fishing the bagged muck out and throwing it against trees and walls. I can't imagine how screwed up these people must be. Dogs aren't the issue, I love dogs, but some people are completely beyond understanding.


----------



## Norm (17 Aug 2011)

On the poo-bags thing, my mutt has one particular place he likes to take a dump near the start of one of our walks. (and I should say that we only see someone else about a third of the time on this particular amble). Anyway, rather than carrying the bag for the whole walk, which rather limits the amount of running and ball chucking that I can do, I do tend to put it somewhere up high (so kids can't reach it) and collect it on the way back past.


----------

